# Cute images thread



## Monika H. (Oct 2, 2019)

Because we need a thread for cuteness uWu


----------



## Van Darkholme (Oct 2, 2019)

my mom's dog as a puppy from about a year ago, knocked out after playing. It's a yorkie, probably not purebred though.
(she didn't piss on me, it just rained the whole day)


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 2, 2019)

My bearded dragon Cherry! She’s only a 2 month old!


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 2, 2019)

AnxiousRobin said:


> My bearded dragon Cherry! She’s only a 2 month old!
> 
> View attachment 956200
> View attachment 956201
> View attachment 956202


Awww, it's so cute!!


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 2, 2019)

Monika H. said:


> Awww, it's so cute!!



Thank you! She is very spoiled and well loved!


----------



## Gender Affirming Surgery (Oct 2, 2019)

One kitten pic to rule them all


----------



## FakeishNamedicoot (Oct 2, 2019)

Shoulda just named this cute animal pictures.
Here is a gato.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Gender Affirming Surgery (Oct 2, 2019)

offended birbs and wild horses


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 2, 2019)

Stoats! max cute


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## nekrataal (Oct 2, 2019)

I’ve always wanted to have a boomslang, but they’re so hard to find in the trade if you don’t want a stressed out and sickly import.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## TokiBun (Oct 2, 2019)

This thread is good for cleansing your eyes after seeing the horrors of certain threads. 

Here’s a cat I rescued recently. Didn’t get to keep him so he went to a shelter. I named him Bangle like the tiger and the bracelet.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 2, 2019)

not an animal image for a change


----------



## Distant Stare (Oct 2, 2019)

tfw no Abigail Shapiro gf


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 2, 2019)

Spoiler: DO NOT CLICK


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 2, 2019)

African Sulcata I found abandoned about 12 years ago. She rumbles around the backyard these days at over 100 lbs. Very personable and will come tortoise stomping over to you when you call her for treats (squash, veggies, fruit, etc.)


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 2, 2019)

I’ll post something that isn’t an animal too. I think Zim is adorable. 







Slappy McGherkin said:


> African Sulcata I found abandoned about 12 years ago. She rumbles around the backyard these days at over 100 lbs. Very personable and will come tortoise stomping over to you when you call her for treats (squash, veggies, fruit, etc.)
> 
> View attachment 956825
> View attachment 956826



What’s it like owning a Tortoise? Do they only live outside?


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Oct 2, 2019)

Here's a screen grab I took of a rusty spotted cat video.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 2, 2019)

A deer I spotted eating apples while I was in DuPont WA. Its tongue sticks out for whatever reason.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 2, 2019)

AnxiousRobin said:


> I’ll post something that isn’t an animal too. I think Zim is adorable.
> 
> View attachment 956978
> 
> ...



Well, here's the thing about  the Sulcatas.

When they are babies you can hold in your hand, they are terminally cute. Peeps will pay 50 to 100 dollars for them for their kids. They are great pets and can be kept on a tortoise table or aquarium for 5 years or so. SO ADORABLE! 

But they grow. They are the 2nd largest tortoise in the world. By the time they get to 8 years or so, they're no longer "cute" or desirable. So peeps will think they are doing them a "favor" and set them free or just abandon them wherever. Go little, tortoise, Free Willy!

The fact is, they can't make it on their own in the wild here in the Desert Southwest. They die, or get run over on a street. Found this one in a parking lot near a major intersection. Destined to be tortoise road pizza. 

Threw her in the trunk and brought her home. I have a huge backyard, surrounded by 7' block wall. She has her own domain. She dug a burrow next to the house that goes down 4' underground and over 16' into the middle of the backyard. I moved a lot of dirt while it was "under construction." These critters can dig deeper and faster than a damned backhoe. 

She uses her burrow to self-regulate her temperature. When it's 117, she goes deep. When it's 70, she's out prancing around. Right now, the seasons are changing. She rampages a bit and tries to destroy everything in the yard. You cannot believe how strong and forceful they can be, with single-minded purpose. We used to let her in the house when she was younger. But now, she can destroy furniture. I have the patio fenced off now and she hates it. Just had to put in stronger fencing to keep her in the yard. Absolute brute strength and determination when she challenges something. But the new fencing held. 

Okay, rambling... to sum it up, Sulcatas live 150 years on average. They get huge and are extremely gentle, yet powerful creatures. You make a commitment to own one for a lifetime, and your children's lifetime. Most idiots cannot do that with a pet. Witness the tortoise rescues here are overrun with them that have been abandoned and turned in. They won't even accept them anymore due to being over capacity... and no one adopts when they're the size of Amber Lynn. 

Troot. I love my hard shell gorl though and she's a lucky one that will grow old like me and die happy.

On Edit: Today, challenging the new tortoise proof fencing (for now). Hey fuckers! Where's my treats? 

Here, have a squash.


----------



## Babyspackle (Oct 2, 2019)

trash rats assemble!


----------



## Monolith (Oct 3, 2019)

Anything involving samoyeds.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Oct 3, 2019)

Uhh... I accidentally uploaded a video of some guy drinking his diarrhea in my first post there and I want to say sorry to anyone who saw it.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 3, 2019)

Spoiler





























I would love to have rats, but the fact they have such short life spans discourages me a bit. Plus the area I live in doesn't seem to have anyplace to get rats besides pet stores where rats clearly are bred to be food and hence have health and genetic problems.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Oct 3, 2019)

Overcast said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Serpentwave89 (Oct 3, 2019)

Some very round lads.


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Zodiax (Oct 3, 2019)

My friend send me this pic of her cats grooming each other. These two basically became inseperable when they met. (I just love the mid-lick picture)


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 3, 2019)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> Well, here's the thing about  the Sulcatas.
> 
> When they are babies you can hold in your hand, they are terminally cute. Peeps will pay 50 to 100 dollars for them for their kids. They are great pets and can be kept on a tortoise table or aquarium for 5 years or so. SO ADORABLE!
> 
> ...




If I ever live somewhere warm with a large backyard I’ll adopt one. They seem really cool! But that show I feel about all reptiles.


----------



## Slither_Drake (Oct 3, 2019)

Enjoy some sea bunnies everyone. These's lil guys are sea slugs that look like a melting marshmallow dressed up as a rabbit.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 4, 2019)

Serpentwave89 said:


> Some very round lads.View attachment 957646



A cute thing with a smaller version of that cute thing on top if it is always extra cute.


----------



## Dr Pepper Defense League (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## not william stenchever (Oct 5, 2019)

It should be illegal to post samoyeds without informing @Samoyed


----------



## skellig58 (Oct 5, 2019)

I love animals, I'd love to have a sea slug bunny as pictured above, but I absolutely adore "red or ginger" cats. I've been privileged to grow up with some and raise some into sweet, incredible cats.


  

I also have a deep fondness for octopi and squids!


----------



## Samoyed (Oct 5, 2019)

not william stenchever said:


> It should be illegal to post samoyeds without informing @Samoyed


Anyone who posts a picture of samoyeds without informing me will suffer a spook this month. Be careful!!


----------



## skellig58 (Oct 5, 2019)

Another creature that gets shat on far too much and I've raised from pinkies to loving adults.
Domesticated rats are awesome


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## not william stenchever (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 8, 2019)

AnxiousRobin said:


> If I ever live somewhere warm with a large backyard I’ll adopt one. They seem really cool! But that show I feel about all reptiles.



There are other tortoise varieties that stay small and are super cute. Red tortoises and Russian tortoises fit that category, if you really want one. 

The reason sulcatas are overrun here is that they are easy to breed, have a dozen or so hatchlings in a brood, and people see dollar signs in selling them to folks that have NO idea of what they are getting into. It's their own terminal cuteness as babies that ends up killing them in the long run.


----------



## skellig58 (Oct 8, 2019)

In honor of the season, have some adorable little bats!


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 8, 2019)

skellig58 said:


> I love animals, I'd love to have a sea slug bunny as pictured above, but I absolutely adore "red or ginger" cats. I've been privileged to grow up with some and raise some into sweet, incredible cats.
> 
> View attachment 960545 View attachment 960546 View attachment 960547
> 
> ...



My big Ginger boy - Julius (Juju). He's gotten creamier as he's gotten older.


----------



## not william stenchever (Oct 8, 2019)

My sister has a lil' orange kitty name. Ollie. He's too scared to be so majestic as your Julius. Ollie will forever be small because he probably had some hard times in his youth. It would explain why hiding is his highest priority reaction.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Oct 8, 2019)

not william stenchever said:


> View attachment 960653


Those little guys are amazing. Jumping spiders and wolf spiders are my favorites of the family. 


Spoiler: MORE SPIDERS






Prolific killers of bugs I despise


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 8, 2019)

Birds make life worthwhile.


----------



## Clovis (Oct 8, 2019)

Overcast said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I feel for you. I want to rescue all the pet shop rats but I know I can't. I get mine from a breeder who breeds for heath or  i foster but right now I travel for work so i cant have rats. 2 years isn't long but they give you a lot in that time.



Here's Frida. She was a terror into old age and bit me all the time but she was my best friend. Super intelligent for a rat, pretty smart for a human, had a rat sense of humour, never peed on anyone, made epic nests. Good girl, top alpha female. I miss her all the time. She lived to nearly 3.
I had the same issue with the 2 year age thing, it's so hard to see them go. I just say get 3 and make sure you  never have one alone, they don't do well alone.


----------



## Overcast (Oct 8, 2019)

Clovis said:


> Oh I feel for you. I want to rescue all the pet shop rats but I know I can't. I get mine from a breeder who breeds for heath or  i foster but right now I travel for work so i cant have rats. 2 years isn't long but they give you a lot in that time.
> View attachment 964020
> Here's Frida. She was a terror into old age and bit me all the time but she was my best friend. Super intelligent for a rat, pretty smart for a human, had a rat sense of humour, never peed on anyone, made epic nests. Good girl, top alpha female. I miss her all the time. She lived to nearly 3.
> I had the same issue with the 2 year age thing, it's so hard to see them go. *I just say get 3 and make sure you  never have one alone, they don't do well alone.*



Oh yes, definitely. I researched quite a bit about rats for a good long while. It's amazing how social they are and how much they need interaction and stimulation from other rats. They're a lot like people in that sense.


----------



## not william stenchever (Oct 8, 2019)

Such sweet little critters rats are. They burn bright with so short a lifespan they've been given. I am sad now.


----------



## Clovis (Oct 8, 2019)

Overcast said:


> Oh yes, definitely. I researched quite a bit about rats for a good long while. It's amazing how social they are and how much they need interaction and stimulation from other rats. They're a lot like people in that sense.



 They are soft, gentle little souls and they don't need much.
 I really hope you can have a few in your life soon.


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 18, 2019)

@Samoyed


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## A Welsh Cake (Oct 18, 2019)

These are my frends.


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 18, 2019)

@J A N D E K


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Sundae (Oct 20, 2019)

Ｃａｐｙｂａｒａ


----------



## Fliddaroonie (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm a fan of tapirs myself. I find them adorably and weird in equal measure.


----------



## Sundae (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 20, 2019)

puppers


----------



## No Exit (Oct 20, 2019)

Plasmapheresis said:


> View attachment 978697
> View attachment 978698
> View attachment 978699
> 
> puppers


Fuck that middle picture really makes me want to get a puppy. I've got a couple days off coming up, I really should visit the pound.


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Oct 20, 2019)

No Exit said:


> Fffffuck that middle picture really makes me want to get a puppy. I've got a couple days off coming up, I really should visit the pound.


All doggos are GOOD doggos
All borks are GREAT borks.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 21, 2019)

No Exit said:


> Fuck that middle picture really makes me want to get a puppy. I've got a couple days off coming up, I really should visit the pound.



Do it. There is a pupper there right now who has been waiting their whole life to finally meet you.


----------



## No Exit (Oct 21, 2019)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> Do it. There is a pupper there right now who has been waiting their whole life to finally meet you.


I would but the website only shows about 8 dogs there and most are already pending for adoption. I've only ever had one other dog so I'm not the best person to take in an old one for a few years since I don't have much experience.
Getting a dog from a breeder is expensive and I don't like supporting puppy mills either. I really want to get a pupper now though.


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 30, 2019)

This thread is like an island of sugar in an ocean of salt


----------



## Surf and TERF (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Nov 17, 2019)

Saw this little floof at the zoo yesterday. Considered kidnapping it.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 18, 2019)




----------

